# יש‎



## אדם

שלום,

השרשור הזה הוא על "יש" באופן כללי. אכתוב הכל באנגלית מתחת לזה. אם אתם רוצים לתקן כל דבר שאני כותב, אנא שלחו לי הודעה פרטית. תודה. 

אז...

אני רוצה לדעת איך לכתוב "יש" בזמן עבר ועתיד. אם תוכלו בבקשה לכתוב בעברית את מה שרשום מתחת:

_There was a pen on the table._
_There will be a pen on the table._
_I had a shirt._
_I will have a shirt._

תודה רבה,

-
אדם
​
Hello,

This thread is about "יש" in general. I will write everything in English below this. If you want to correct anything I write, please private message me. Thanks. 

So...

I want to know how to write "יש" in future tense and past tense. If you can please write what is below in Hebrew for me:

_There was a pen on the table._
_There will be a pen on the table._
_I had a shirt._
_I will have a shirt._

Thanks a lot. 

-
Adam


----------



## cfu507

עט זה זכר ולכן:
היה עט על השולחן
יהיה עט על השולחן

חולצה זה נקבה ולכן:
היתה לי חולצה
תהיה לי חולצה
​


----------



## cfu507

I think it would be better to correct your Hebrew here because some other non-native speakers could learn from your mistakes and our corrections. I belive in: שיתוף ידע. What do you think?


----------



## אדם

Sure, if you feel like you should. I just wanted to make sure it didn't get off topic.

You can post your corrections here I suppose -- or if you PM them to me I can edit my post accordingly.

Oh, and thanks for the examples, those help a lot. 

אז:

אהיה לו ספר - he will have a book

Just to check that I understand (if that is correct, I think that I understand the others as well)

Also, can you tell me how to pronounce those? (Only the things that start out the sentences, i.e. יהיה, היה, etc.)

תודה,

-
אדם​


----------



## cfu507

No, it is incorrect. יהיה לו ספר (yihiye lo sefer) is correct.
אהיה (eheye) means I will be


----------



## אדם

Oh sorry.. So you would use יהיה when saying "there will be"?

I dont think I meant to write אהיה, it must've been a typo because that wasn't in any of your examples.


----------



## cfu507

Corrections are below:



Hauser said:


> Hello = שלום
> 
> This thread = השרשור הזה
> is about "יש" in general. = הוא על "יש" באופן כללי
> I will write everything in English below this. = אכתוב הכל באנגלית מתחת לזה
> If you want to correct anything I write, = אם אתם רוצים לתקן כל דבר שאני כותב
> please private message me. Thanks.  = אנא שלחו לי הודעה פרטית. תודה
> 
> So...
> 
> I want to know how to write "יש" in future tense and past tense. = אני רוצה לדעת איך לכתוב "יש" בזמן עבר ועתיד
> If you can please write what is below in Hebrew for me: = אם תוכלו בבקשה לכתוב בעברית את מה שרשום מתחת


 

Also:
For thread you probably meant to חוט (chut) and not הוט (hot/hut). In this context we say שרשור
Please means בבקשה. 
סליחה means: I'm sorry, pardon, forgiveness
for me = בשבילי. We don't say בשביל אותי


If you want to say יש for plural:
I had two pens/shirts - היו לי שני...
I will have two pens - יהיו לי...
I will have to shirts -  תהינה לי שתי.... - however, you might hear pepole say יהיו for masculine and feminine objects.


----------



## אדם

Oops, I must've accidentally written סליחה instead of בבקשה, because I knew the difference. Btw, thanks for the rest of your corrections. I fixed the errors on the main post. 
How are each thing pronounced of what you've told me (in terms of words that you use in past and future tense for יש)

What is 'יש' in plural form for present tense?

תודה.


----------



## cfu507

יש (yesh) stays the same for singular and plural for masculine and feminine objects:
יש לי חולצה, יש לי חולצות, יש לי עטים, יש לי עט

יהיה - yihiye
היה - haya
היו - hayu
יהיו - yihi'yu
תהיינה - teheyena


----------



## אדם

Thank you for the pronounciation, cfu.  You've also helped me understand in which situations each thing should be used.


תודה על הכל!

-
אדם
​


----------



## אדם

In what cases would you use יהיו and not תהיינה?

Are they interchangable?

Also, "there will be pens on the table," or "there was pens on the table"?


----------



## elroy

*Moderator Note:
*
There seems to be some confusion about making corrections in public, so I'll post a clarification here for the benefit of everyone.

It is perfectly acceptable - and often encouraged - to correct a member's language mistakes in a post addressing the topic.  What is discouraged is posting only to correct someone's mistakes, as strictly speaking, that is off-topic and should preferably be done via PM.

If anyone has a question about a correction that is unrelated to the main thread topic, he or she should start a new thread - ideally with a link to the original thread in which the correction was made.

I hope that helps clarify things.  If anyone has any questions or concerns, I can always be reached by PM.


----------



## אדם

Thanks elroy, it does clarify things.

Do you have to change it to masculine or feminine, depending on the object? For things like היה. Also, how do you pronounce "היתה" and "תהיה"?

What is the plural versions of היה and יהיה?


----------



## Mjolnir

Hauser said:


> Do you have to change it to masculine or feminine, depending on the object? For things like היה.


Yes, you do.
היה עט על השולחן, אבל הייתה גם כוס.



> Also, how do you pronounce "היתה" and "תהיה"?


 היתה - _hayta_.
תהיה - _tihye / tihiye_.



> What is the plural versions of היה and יהיה?


היו (_hayu_) and יהיו (_ih(i)yu_).


----------



## אדם

Can someone possibly just list all of the forms with in what situation it should be used?

i.e. 
היה - (object) (singular) (masculine) (past) [hiya]

where (object) implies that your just talking about an object. (i.e. there is a pen)
(person) implies that it's someone owning something (i.e. i have a shirt)
(singular) or (plural) obviously mean how many things there are
(past) or (future) for tense
(masculine) or (feminine) for gender
and whatever is in [] is the pronounciation.

Hope that's not too much trouble, but it would really help me if you'd be willing to do that..

Thanks.


----------



## Mjolnir

Here you go.


----------



## אדם

תודה רבה Mjolnir! 

I'll be sure to post a few examples of things a little later so I can make sure I fully understand it.


----------



## אדם

Alright. I just have a one clarifying question:

With היית do you have to include the subject only when writing, because it looks the same for both masculine and feminine?


----------



## cfu507

It is written the same for masculine and feminine, but sounds different! .

Hauser, the word היית hayit (feminine) and היית hayita (masculine) have nothing to do with the word יש. If you want to ask about these words, please open a new thread.


----------



## אדם

I know they sound different.. but spelled the same, so couldn't they be confused (if read without much context)?

When I originally opened this thread, I wanted to ask about "there is" in general, and I had no idea that it switched from יש to a different word. If someone could change the name to reflect that (since I cant change the topic..) to "There is/was/will be" then I think it'll be better...

Thanks.


----------



## cfu507

Hauser said:


> I know they sound different.. but spelled the same, so couldn't they be confused (if read without much context)?
> 
> When I originally opened this thread, I wanted to ask about "there is" in general, and I had no idea that it switched from יש to a different word. If someone could change the name to reflect that (since I cant change the topic..) to "There is/was/will be" then I think it'll be better...
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hi Hauser,
היית means have been. 
Where have you been? - איפה היית?. If you wrote it to someone, he would know how to read it, because everyone knows his/her gender. In other cases it depends on context.
Any way, both היית doesn't mean there is/was/were. They relate to the verbs: to be, to exist ; to happen...



there is - יש (yesh) for both genders, or ישנו (yeshno) for masculine and ישנה (yeshna) for feminine.

there are - יש (yesh) for both genders, or ישנם (yeshnam) for masculine and ישנן (yeshnan) for feminine.

there was - היה (haya) for masculine and היתה (hayta) for feminine

there were - היו (hayu) for both genders

will be - יהיו (yihiyu) for masculine and תהינה (tihiyena) for feminine. As I said before, some people say יהיו for feminine too [you won't be arrested for that ]


----------



## אדם

Thanks, cfu. 

That makes sense. But, so if your saying "I had," you wouldn't just say היה, right? Would you say, "היה לי"? Or can you say הייתי in this case (a combination of the two?)?

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

"I had" is היה לי and not היה or הייתי.


----------



## אדם

Okay, thank you elroy, that clarifies things.

And is יהיו both plural and singular?

Or would you use יהיה and תהיה?


----------



## JaiHare

Hauser said:


> And is יהיו both plural and singular?


 יהיו is plural only. However, it is used for both masculine and feminine objects.


Hauser said:


> Or would you use יהיה and תהיה?


יהיה is for masculine singular.
תהיה is for feminine singular.

All of these forms are for the future tense.

יהיה לי ספר טוב - I will have a good book
תהיה לי בעיה - I will have a problem
יהיו לי צרות - I will have troubles
יהיו לי חברים - I will have friends


----------



## אדם

בסדר, תודה JaiHare. אני לא רוצה לדבר או לכתוב זה עוול, אז שלמה שאלתי.

תודה הכול!


​Okay, thanks Jailhare. I don't want to say or write it wrong, so that's why I asked. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

